# Tangible benefits of rooting



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just got my nexus 7 and I love it, cannot below how much snappier it is than my old transformer prime. Now I've been rooting since the eris (hence the name obviously) but I'm curious; beyond the ability to tinker, are there any major benefits to rooting when this is already the smoothest experience with any android device I've ever had?

I rooted the eris because it was waaay underpowered, the tbolt for gingerbread and to be able to squeeze more than 6 hrs of battery life out of it, the galaxy nexus because it was inherently flawed and needed tweaking for my preferred use (screen color funkiness and not so great battery life, no native toggles, tweaks added for the sake of using it as a phone were amazing), and now my S3 to get some JB love.

But this.. Android 4.2 stock seems to just have everything I want. But to those who've had this lovely little tablet for a while now; what's your favorite thing about it that is only possible via rooting and unlocking?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

My favorite benefit is the use of USB OTG. Although there are methods that don't require root, it's better if you root. I'm with you in that the stock rom rules, but I flashed Bugless Beast because I inherited lag after the 4.1.2 update

Tap'd from my Nexus 7


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Installing the stock Android browser over Chrome requires root.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I use it for adblocking and overclocking/underclocking. Its nice to have it rooted for when you might need it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## monkey082506 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was the same way you were. I didn't feel the need to root it at the beginning either. However, the more I started messing with setting up my screens I had the thought in the back of my head that I wasn't going to stay "un-rooted" forever so I might as well do it before I get to deep and erase everything. However, now that I'm rooted, the USB OTG is a big feature. There is also the wonderful feature of Adaway for the free games that don't offer paid versions but yet insist on having ads in them. I don't plan on going to a custom ROM for a while, but then again I said that about rooting as well...


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Titanium Backup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm stock rooted simply to backup my apps with TiBu incase anything ever happens and to run an adblocker. I've tried custom ROMs but don't think the N7 needs a custom ROM or kernel for that matter. It's all about what you want/need. Oh and I also use StickMount for USB-OTG capabilities.


----------

